# Your favorite "price/quality" shampoo



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What is your favorite?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Espuma astro.... Bar none


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Autosmart Duet, I can get a 5l for £15 however I recently bought Autosmart Autowash. Duet is very impressive however and leaves protection of some sort behind for sure.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turtlewax big orange, for the cheap product buy, but a very simple plain shampoo, not very strong need to go around the car a few times, be fore its clean.

Sample i have tried is meguiars ultimate wash and wax, very foamy, slick and cleans alot better than the turtlewax shampoo i have, this is in a different league altogether.


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba wash


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

There are some great shampoos out there, but the one that stands out for me is the AF lather, a close second CG Glossworkz.

AS Duet & CG Maxi SudsII are also very nice shampoos


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ BTBM is my main go to shampoo although I quite like AS Duet.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Citrus wash and gloss is my fave


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Errr.....:lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Errr.....:lol:


Come on lad, this is your field of expertise


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

CG glossworkz for me


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

AS Autowash and Duragloss 901 best I have used.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

my goto shampoo is still dodo BTBM

:thumb:


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba wash for winter and prima hydrowash for summer


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't have a fav at the moment.

I've tried Megs Gold Class which was ok and now I'm trying Megs NTX Generation which I find is a lot slicker than the GC.

I'll wait until I've used the NTX before deciding on another shampoo.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

3D wash & wax


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i got autobrites tripple pack at the moment citrus bannana and max suds all seem to do the job well for the money.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

auto finesse lather


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Duragloss901!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

CG Glossworks for me.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i went for other. BriteMAX CleanMAX for me


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Sour Power or Zymol Car Shampoo.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Using Eimann Fabrik and Blackfire. CG CW&G for wheels.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

AF Lather - clinches it from MTBM (just). Both are excellent shampoos which go a long way.

DDJ Sour Power is also in my arsenal - have only used it once but loved the smell. It did leave a film behind though - not sure if i like that or not.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolf's white satin for me. £10 for a litre and I must have got 30 plus washes for that. Great stuff too!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Citrus Wash & Gloss for me.
Tried it at 5ml the other week and it worked so well still  that works out very cheap per wash.

Edit: Using a 16oz bottle (£6.95) at 5ml a wash - 90 washes - 7.7pence per wash :thumb:

(I hope that works out right, otherwise I'll look silly)


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

megs wash & wax for me, best ive used to date, probably wont need to try anything else


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a few favorites really now but I once just used Megs NXT Shampoo but I got fed up with the silly prices and started to try other makes. So my current ones are Gtechniq GWash, Autobrites Banana Gloss and Citrus Pearl. I dont use Wash&Wax's as I only use Sealents now


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Citrus Wash & Gloss for me.
> Tried it at 5ml the other week and it worked so well still  that works out very cheap per wash.
> 
> Edit: Using a 16oz bottle (£6.95) at 5ml a wash - 90 washes - 7.7pence per wash :thumb:
> ...


Does it leave some wax behind?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe it leaves some glossing agents behind. 
Doesn't seem to affect the wax performance when used at a low dilution.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Megs Gold Class for me.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Supernatural shampoo , you need one pump only 2ml per gallon .


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

CG Citrus Wash & Gloss

2 capfuls and it's really foamy and slick


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Duragloss 901/2 been using it for years and although I've tried other I always return to DG


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

First person to mention Autoglym BSC? Easily available, nothing fancy, does the job well.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Espuma astro.... Bar none


It's a good value shampoo and cleans well leaving a nice shine :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

CG W&G is a cracking shampoo, that said I did vote other because it's on a par with AG BSC for me.


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Planet Polish Hullabaloo Shampoo. Good finish, good value.


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Megs #62 all day long. It's an oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Summer = BTBM or Sour Power, (Depends how I feel)

Winter = Bilt Hamber AutoWash - Cuts through the grime easier and is like no other. Its also very economical


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

AS Duet fantastic value for money in my opinion


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Af lather and white satin for me .


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Britemax CleanMax - just an awesome product, looks fantastic on metallic black finish, costs a tenner and gives you 30 washes - bonus.


----------



## jibba (Dec 10, 2011)

AS duet very good price...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a few I can't decide between BTBM/SP/Lusso Oro/Victoria Super soap:lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite Banana Gloss is now my firm favourite!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Finish Kare my favourite


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i'm liking z7 at the min but i've got britemax for xmas, so i'll have to give that a whirl, as the car hasn't had a wash for two weeks. it'll be a good test for it.
cgcwag is one i always go back to.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

BTBM is the only one I have used.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive used Carlack wash and rated it well..then I went on to glossworkz and loved it...nw Im using Gwash....just brilliant


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Duragloss 901 for me, not found anything as lubricious and as good at cleaning yet.

I've tried these as well:
Dodo Juice BTBM
CG Glossworkz
AG BSC
Megs Gold Class
Simoniz


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

What's all these fancy name's????..

Smart price washing up liquid, 15p last's over 8 weeks if used everyday.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

On a serious note ( ^ ) Meguiars #62 Shampoo conditioner :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Meg's gold class a firm fav but loving and again keep going back to the cg gloss and wash especially on the black vaux.
And tobh the rest of the cg shampoo's are rank!


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Duo top top quality product at a fantastic price and good dilution rates!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

megs gold class is excellent,but Iprefer AS duet.:detailer:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lusso auto bathe is my favourite, Vics super soap great for maintenance wash along with BTBM. I like the megs gold class and soft wash gel too. Duragloss 901 for sealants!


----------



## Jay_sxi (Sep 20, 2009)

Fav one at present is probably chemical guys citrus wash&gloss, works really well, foams up nicely with a good lambswool mitt

Will need to order a new shampoo soon so may get a small bottle of this again and try out something else


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Poorboy's super slick and suds for me. Smells great and works well no matter how dirty the job is.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wolfs makes a great shampoos,its a shame not to try them.


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

It's got to be TW Nano Extreme for me...fantastic wet look shampoo...


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Megs Shampoo Plus :thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Megs Gold Class


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Went for Stjarnagloss Tanjerine, which appears to be exactly the same as GC CWG, but is a few quid cheaper.

500ml for £7 - 10ml per wash - 50 washes, 14p a wash.
1 gallon (3785ml) for £23 - 378 washes, 6p a wash.

:thumb:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Agree with Tips, used Brite Max shampoo (from the recent DW Group Buy) today on our black XF and it looked awesome (it will soon be looking filthy again!) and that's on a car that has done 40k miles and has never been polished.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Tried a few different ones and it's gotta be megs shampoo plus for me.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

AB Banana gloss or AG BWC


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

AS Duet for me :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

AF Lather for me:thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Dodo BTBM for me. Followed by Zaino Z7 or Werkstat Auto Body Wash. Duragloss 901 is also a cracking shampoo and not as expensive as Z-7.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CG CW & G

Using the 15% discount code, this works out at £8.86 delivered

Using the correct dilute ration of 2.5ml per 10 litres of water this gives you 189 10 litre washes out of a 473ml bottle

Making it under 5p per wash! :doublesho


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Meguiars Gold Class Car Shampoo and Conditioner for me the best one I have used so far.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Carlack68 but I do also love BTBM and White Satin. I still need to try Lather though...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> CG CW & G
> 
> Using the 15% discount code, this works out at £8.86 delivered
> 
> ...


I think that dilution would be 1/2 oz t0 2 gallons of water= 15ml to 7,6l.
1:500?

But still. I will buy either BH Autowash or CG Citrus wash&gloss. Which cleans better and are slicker?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's 2000:1 ratio for general cleaning.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Zaino Z7:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

sm81 said:


> I think that dilution would be 1/2 oz t0 2 gallons of water= 15ml to 7,6l.
> 1:500?


As per CG website - dilute ration for CW & G is 4000:1 :doublesho

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Citrus_Wash_N_Gloss_p/citwglos.htm


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

a split choice.....Duragloss-901 and Autobrite-Citrus Perl


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> As per CG website - dilute ration for CW & G is 4000:1 :doublesho
> 
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Citrus_Wash_N_Gloss_p/citwglos.htm


Quote to CG web size: "(1 Cap Full) mixes with 5 gallons of water".
I think that it isn't 1:4000. Very confusing.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

cap full=about 6ml


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Really? Shinearama says: " 1/2oz to 2 gallons of water"


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Chemical guys say it can go to 4000:1


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah when your car is only light dusted


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I use 3ml per 10l whatever it looks like and it always cleans easily.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've been using it for about a year now and never had any probs at 2.5ml / 10 litres of water

I would expect you would strip everything on the car at 500:1 dilute ratio :doublesho

Give it a go if you're in doubt. If you don't like there's plenty of people on here that would have it off you mate :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Are we having this conversation again about dilution ratio of CWG :doublesho


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

ONR, but i will be giving HFE a whirl soon.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

CG glossworkz - amazing stuff.


----------



## nuriksari (Mar 16, 2012)

Stjarnagloss Korsbar


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

Valet Pro Poseidon Carnauba Wash


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs Nano bathe :thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

White Satin!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Prima Mystique or Duragloss 901. Very happy with both.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I love Z7 but now i use 901 (that is basically the same) because it comes in gallon sized bottle. I also use CG Wash and clear when i detail and CG strong wash when i need some serious cleaning power for bugs and tar. All in all i've never been disappointed with any shampoo i've tried.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Wolfs Nano bathe :thumb:


Does it cleans well enough if using it summer 1:1000?
Do you notice any different when using nano bathe instead regular shampoo like BTBM?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Does it cleans well enough if using it summer 1:1000?
> Do you notice any different when using nano bathe instead regular shampoo like BTBM?


Any opinions of this?


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive started to use Solent wash because I get it free


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

alan_mcc said:


> Autosmart Duet, I can get a 5l for £15 however I recently bought Autosmart Autowash. Duet is very impressive however and leaves protection of some sort behind for sure.


What the man said :thumb:


----------



## xedbot (Sep 20, 2011)

BTBM for me! One of the few shampoos I have used that you can actually trust the recommended dilution ratios to give a great result.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

autosmart autowash for value and everyday use

maxi suds 2 for weekends and finish. (and smell lol)


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I voted for DJ BTBM. It is one of the my three favorites, the others being Optimum Car Wash and Lusso Auto Bathe. On this side of the Atlantic BTBM may be the most expensive as I can buy the other two in gallons.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

God the CG W&G Dillution thing always comes up, i think its down to poor info given by CG.

It says 

dilutes 5ml products (1 cap full) with 3 785.41178 ml ( 5 gallons water)

3785ml - 3.7L - is 1 gallon, what the hell are they saying


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I voted for 'other', namely Duragloss 901.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Another vote for duragloss although I am intrigued by AS duet as folk rave about it and my rep said it has been improved recently. Perhaps I should just give it a try...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> my goto shampoo is still dodo BTBM
> 
> :thumb:


haven't used this shampoo for a good while now... I have moved onto concours oro liquido

:thumb:


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

First Britemax Cleanmax followed by Dodo BTBM


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

AB citrus pearl ....


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Zymol Auto wash from Halfrauds.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Value - Autoglym Trade

Performance Feracla Detox (stripping!) or Werkstat Autobody Wash (non stripping)


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Using lather lately

Not as sudsy as btbm.


But I feel it cleans better


----------



## sarm (Nov 16, 2008)

CG Glossworkz and the new DW bubblewash is very nice, also ordered CG Extreme bodywash & wax, see how that goes. I still also rate DG 901.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Value for me :thumb:

25 litres of Turtle Wax Wash n Wax from Costco for around £17.00 I think ... does the job fine for me


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Duragloss 901 or Optimum Shampoo are very good.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Duragloss


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I like AF Lather, CG Glossworkz and Dodo BTBM. I'l go for BTBM.


----------

